# decimal Point cable TV channels ???



## KCI (Apr 11, 2008)

We purchased a Sony Grand Waga LCD projection HD-TV 2 years ago. After I ran the automatic channel selection setup, I found that the TV received about 40-50 digital & HD channels besides those that were in the package I was paying for. The extra channels were all on what I call "decimal point channels", like 76.1, 76.13, 114.6 etc. They included many HD channels outside my package. The cable company advised me that the TV picks the channels out of the air, but we receive our reception through cable not an antenna. I should point out that the clicker that came with the TV has a decimal point next to the zero, so I can select these channels to watch. A local HD channel might be shown on the cable lineup on channel 428, yet I get it on 81.13. My guess (and it's only a guess) is that the satellite sends this local HD channel on 81.13 to hide it from most TV's and the cable company converts it over to 428 as part of an expensive package. My neighbors don't even believe me when I talk about decimal point channels. I have no cable box because I get the basic package. I run the auto channel selection every couple months and another 10-12 channels are added to the lineup. Can anyone explain how this all happens


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 11, 2008)

*Brave new world*

You have it basically correct. With the new digital channels there are "subchannels" - in many cases found at 100.3 or even 100.31 can be a different channel. The capacity for channels (data) is so much greater than the old analog that they can squeeze in many more now.  

I was recently at a resort in Cape Cod where they just installed HDTV's and digital cable. When I tried the "auto find" it literally started at channel 1000 and looked at 999.999 999.998 999.997 - it was horrible!  Plus it found hundreds of channels - some duplicates, some unique.  It will be a learning process as we switch to the digital world of broadcasting.  

Like cable with analog where the cable systems put the channels may or may not correspond to where they are over the air.  And satellite can do the same thing whith their assignments.


----------



## jerseygirl (Apr 12, 2008)

KCI said:


> My guess (and it's only a guess) is that the satellite sends this local HD channel on 81.13 to hide it from most TV's and the cable company converts it over to 428 as part of an expensive package.



I think you're right on here.  At the last condo I owned, the HOA paid for basic cable (no box -- about 70 channels) for everyone.  I never got around to upgrading because I was hardly ever home and the customer service was terrible insofar as trying to get an evening appointment.  One day, I hit the channel reset by accident and couldn't believe it when about 200 additional channels appeared -- all part of the decimal system -- and all without a box.


----------

